# Misprint - Buying misprinted shirts



## cirenosral (Mar 10, 2015)

Hey everyone,

I recently had a huge misprint on a job of 1,000(left chest). 

I've tried to removed the ink..nail polish, iron, nothing works (as I expected)

Does anyone know of someone that would buy misprinted shirts..sounds dumb, I just wanted to see if there might be a company out there.

The shirts are Gildan - Columbia Blue

Thank you.


----------



## competent123 (Jun 18, 2015)

you can sell it on a thrift shop as some people there are mostly looking for cheap clothes and not really looking for spelling mistakes as such ( some actually look for it because they think the tshirt will be cheaper)

if you have a website, you can even put them on a special section that says - rejects or misspell tshirts etc etc.

there are a million other places you can sell, its just an idea.


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

cirenosral said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I recently had a huge misprint on a job of 1,000(left chest).
> 
> ...


 If the left chest is a company logo you may have an issue selling these shirts as is. 

The print won't spray out with an acetone gun? What type of ink did you use?
To salvage the shirts if ink won't come out (or if it does, there is still a ghost image) you can:
-heat transfer over the image
-screen print over the image (let's say it's a navy print, so you print a design- maybe across the front-some navy distressed garbage that covers existing and then print additional color(s))
-embroider over the image
-heat press or sew a patch over the image

You've lost your labor spent printing the shirts initially but you can certainly recoup the shirt cost and recover some by repurposing. If you can successfully cover the design then you can do for instance fundraiser shirts and write off the discount you give your new customer(s).


----------



## lvprinting (Sep 23, 2014)

I had to do this for a customer who had 90 t-shirts with an old company logo. It's easier said than done.

Sent from my SM-G900T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## cindytees (Jan 26, 2011)

I'd print something over it since it's just a left chest hit. Colombia blue + fishing/beach/tourist designs could work.


----------



## cirenosral (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks everyone. The design will not change, customer made a final decision. The design is just a circle outlined in text.


----------



## cirenosral (Mar 10, 2015)

artlife, the ink is plastisol


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

You have to be sure that the customer is ok with their logo being sold or even given out. 
I've heard of some issues in that dept.


----------

